# Kompany Red Card - Was It?



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

If you haven't seen it (it's blocked all over YouTube) then it's here:

http://www.koisports.com/fa-cup-manchester-city-kompany-red-card-takle-video

*RANT ALERT*

I'm not a great fan of football - and becoming less of one by the day - but there's been so much talk about this incident that I had to see it for myself. Having looked at the footage twice now, I cannot see what's wrong with that tackle. As the commentator said, both the defender's legs were so close to the ground that he couldn't possibly have hurt Nani. Besides, Kompany is clearly trailing his left leg, so that it "goes limp" and to one side, thus softening on its approach to Nani. And he took the ball cleanly.

But the worst thing of all is that ugly idiot Rooney, running up and squealing to the referee like someone had just nicked his lollipop.

Football? It's becoming a game for babies played by spoilt brats and run by cretins and accountants. Yet again, what could have been a fine sporting occasion was ruined by a referee, following the letter of the law and too scared to use his own judgement. To paraphrase Ian Hislop, if that was a red card, then I'm a banana.

Pathetic.

(Disclaimer: I'm not a follower of either team - just an exasperated sports fan.)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

No yellow but not red and rooney should have got red for his behaviour


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

gaz64 said:


> ... rooney should have got red for his behaviour


Correct. :thumbsup:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Good job we can't swear on this forum... That ref was an embarrassment.

Red card ended the game for us (ten men v's Uniteds 12 including the ref...) it just took all the fun out of the contest such a bad decision so early on.

He also missed two fairly standard penalty shouts (one each side).

On the bright side, United are going on like they've won the treble again just because they narrowly beat a weakened City! Weakened because half of our players were over in africa for their tourney, and also down to ten men.

I'm loving this turning of the tide!

United will win nowt this season, then all the 'cockney reds' will hop on the next bandwagon hopefully. You know the types, they used to be Tottenham fans, then Liverpool, now United. Hopefully not City next season - our stadium is already full to the rafters with LOCAL supporters. We are the only team in Manchester after all....

Apologies to any United fans on here, but come on, you've had your run.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

my comment is as a fan of neither team (nor even a fan of a premiership team) I am sick of players harrasing referees and trying to get players carded or sent off. THe rule is simple you can card a player for harrassing the ref but few refs do it... the behaviour would soon stop if half the team got yellow card


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

kevkojak said:


> Good job we can't swear on this forum... That ref was an embarrassment.
> 
> Red card ended the game for us (ten men v's Uniteds 12 including the ref...) it just took all the fun out of the contest such a bad decision so early on.
> 
> ...


sorry...but thats a crock of s h i t

im not saying that city aint well supported cos they are...getting 40k over there when you were in the 2nd div was amazing....but, they had tickets for this game right until the day before on general sale....and thats a fact....they had a city spokesman on the radio on fri saying.....

and its a disgrace that city aint winning 4 or 5 nil every game with the money theyve spent....Â£200million + and your lose games? come on....its a disgrace

when youve had 20 odd years of sustained success then you might be able to harp on a bit, it took man u 20 years to finally get anywhere near liverpool....and man u have been humbled by barca a few times....thats your measure...especially after spending 200million.....

your trying to buy the title, and that is a fact.......no matter what spin you might put on it, and yep, man u have been buying the best talent for years blah blah, and there no better either......

anyway...was the kompany tackle a red? according to the ref it was....any 2 footed tackle is a red nowadays.....winning the ball or not....off he goes....

man city werent good enough...simple, utd were better on the day...get over it and go and win the league...

i have no affiliation to the scum, city, the gunners, chelsea or liverpool....in fact of any top flight team....im a west ham supporter......


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Two feet, studs up, ball or no ball, early bath..........end of

As for Shrek, he was just making sure the ref hadn't missed it

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Red card, quit whining!

Happening so early, the game hadn't heated up, the ref could have used discretion, but at the risk of dropping himself in it.That's the sort of reaction decsion that happens when you are being assesed and have targets to meet. There is a grey area with studs up ot two footed challenges, players can't help but make them, Kompany couldn't (or rather didn't have time) to go in differently, and, you can't slide forward studs down, it's not really physically possible. Unless you really, really want your to rupture ankle ligaments or want your shin stamped on.

I coach junior football (under 14's) and even with fully quailified FA ref's, just about everything goes. In junior football that challenge wouldn't have even been a foul.

"Card" waving and behaviour? I assume folk mean diving, spitting, shirt pulling and rolling around cheating? I love it, can't get enough of it, all adds to the spectacle for me.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> Two feet, studs up, ball or no ball, early bath..........end of
> 
> As for Shrek, he was just making sure the ref hadn't missed it
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Yada yada. That photo you've so kindly posted, in order to make your case rather than to assist anyone in actually arriving at the truth (such as it is) only shows the incident post tackle. At this point, Kompany is controlling the ball - and quite skilfully, I might add. At the point of "contact" with Nani, the two-feet-studs-up argument is perhaps arguable... you see what you want to see. Utd fans will see a two-footed tackle, City fans a tidy bit of ball control. For my money (as a neutral) it looks to me as if Kompany won the ball with his right foot and thereafter controlled the ball with two feet.

In any case, the point is that the spectacle, the occasion, was ruined by this decision. And as for players running up to referees waving "cards" in their faces? Come on.

Oh, and Mark:

"Card" waving and behaviour? I assume folk mean diving, spitting, shirt pulling and rolling around cheating? I love it, can't get enough of it, all adds to the spectacle for me".

I can't wait to see what your 14-year-olds turn out like, mate. Come on, is this what we really want from our sport? What happened to good manners and sportsmanship? Sheesh, it's a different bloody world.

Oh, Mr T - as a lifelong Saints fan: see you in the Premiership next season? :yahoo:


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

IN ONE WORD *NO *


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

squareleg said:


> In any case, the point is that the spectacle, the occasion, was ruined by this decision.


That is where you have got muddled up, the occasion, far from being ruined by that decison, was made.....................for Man U fans. 



squareleg said:


> Oh, and Mark:
> 
> "Card" waving and behaviour? I assume folk mean diving, spitting, shirt pulling and rolling around cheating? I love it, can't get enough of it, all adds to the spectacle for me".
> 
> I can't wait to see what your 14-year-olds turn out like, mate. Come on, is this what we really want from our sport? What happened to good manners and sportsmanship? Sheesh, it's a different bloody world.


Well, Tbh, I hope they turn out like the Hanson twins in "Slapshot", nice kids but buggers on the field. We are not too good and good manners and sportmanship would get us relegated and the parents would have my guts for garters, we are currently in second place and "up for it". Kids change, at 9 and 10 they were the sweetest things, but now, try telling a 6' 14 year old with a moustache and hormones going haywire to show some "sportsmanship", they'd think I'd gone mental. What they want is to win and to biff somebody, this Sunday will see business as usual, first take the oppo captain out, then, when the oppo's best player has been identified, take him out too. Great stuff.

:clap:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not a City or United fan but I didn't think it was a red card, hey but what does an ex-rugby player know


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Mark, I think even Man U fans - the honest ones - will have felt cheated by that game. And by the way, I haven't got "muddled up". Thanks for that. 

Well, if you coach your 14-year-olds like that, then good luck to you... and them. Society isn't about smash and grab, take what you can - and it's a short distance from that to mugging old ladies, stealing other kids' mobile phones or doing over the tobacconist's. You're teaching them nothing. Nice one.

JoT: yep - I'm an ex-rugby player myself. What's the old clichÃ©... a game for hooligans, played by gentlemen?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

When I looked at it as it happened i thought it was another awesome tackle by probably the best defender around right now, but when you look at it again you can see why the ref jumped to this conclusion.

As for rooney he should be hobbled like in misery that'll show him.

Liverpool fan so you won't get any sympathy from me sorry.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

squareleg said:


> Mark, I think even Man U fans - the honest ones - will have felt cheated by that game. And by the way, I haven't got "muddled up". Thanks for that.


Man U fans will have absolutely loved it, I'd be amazed if you found a single Man U fan who felt cheated.You've gone crackers today pal. 



squareleg said:


> Well, if you coach your 14-year-olds like that, then good luck to you... and them. Society isn't about smash and grab, take what you can - and it's a short distance from that to mugging old ladies, stealing other kids' mobile phones or doing over the tobacconist's. You're teaching them nothing. Nice one.


It's a junior football game not real life, It's not about "taking what you can", it's about standing up for yourself, standing up for your friends and not backing down, not giving in, they love it, we've got kids queuing up to join us. My players are not uber gifted kids on their way to paid football, they are not very good, they are misfits and rejects from other clubs that I took on because nobody else wanted them. They are currently proving, by sheer effort, determination and no little aggression that they don't always have to be losers. I bet they wake up and go to bed every Sunday with smiling faces, they are learning a lot.

BTW "hoofing" is forbidden, we play some great stuff, it's just that when we don't have the ball.....................

I see Kompany now has a 4 match ban.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes because the ref said it was and the FA agreed.

Well done to some on here for not jumping on the usual ABU bandwagon.

city fans this is what you have to look forward to if you become consistently successful - a pity - isn't it.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> I see Kompany now has a 4 match ban.


He got an extra match ban becuase he had been sent off previously in the season - I don't really care about if it was or wasn't a red card - though I watched the game and felt it spoilt it for me a very slightly blue leaning neutral - however, what annoys me is that the bigwigs must think that tackle was half as bad as racist abuse. If Suarez did as was made out in the press - I would have banned him for a season at least, and if I paid his wages, I'd have sacked him too. Rooney should just get a sack - over his head.

...but as has been said, what do I know as an ex-Rugby player.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

MarkF said:


> You've gone crackers today pal.




As for the other stuff: yeah, I always felt better after a good fight.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

A couple of points here that the bitter blues and ABU's out there haven't thought to mention....

1) FIFA have decreed that the two footed tackle must be discouraged as it can be very dangerous - not always, true - not even most often, but it can be dangerous. The FA, following a directive from EUFA have instructed referees to interpret this type of tackle as deliberate dangerous play. Therefore the referee issued a red card. At the time of the offence the referee followed the instructions of his governing body - there's no question of 'interpretation'. Get over it.

2) Manchester City appealed the sending off and lost their appeal. If it had been a spurious decision they would have won their appeal - they didn't. Get over it.

3) The tackle itself was, in fact, perfectly executed as others have said but they also neglect to say that Nani jumped out of the way - if he hadn't it's possible that he would have been clattered. Who can say for certain? These things happen in less than a second so anyone's guess there, then....

4) Kompany has a bit of form for this, hasn't he? His automatic 3 match ban was extended by the FA to 4 matches because this is the second time this season.....

5) If it had been a red shirted player who made the tackle and got sent off would you be so incensed over what you see an as injustice?..... Thought not....

6) 'It's spoling the game'...'It's now a game for pansies'.... Well if you prefer 1970's type football buy some DVD's - There's a certain Leeds/Chelsea match you should enjoy.

And on the subject of Wayne Rooney:

1) He turned to referee with two fingers in the air saying 'two footed tackle' - many years ago I used to say things like "F***ing hell, ref, are you gonna let him get away with that?". Same thing... He wasn't waving an imaginary card as some people are saying. And as an aside, Mancini himself is guilty of that one.. ask any Liverpool fan about him waving his imaginary card earlier this year trying to get Martin Skrtel sent off.

2) Yes, I know you all hate Wayne Rooney but you'd really, really love him if he played for your club. If you're old enough (and most of you aren't) you probably hated George Best, too.

And finally, there had to be some wan*er who trotted out the old 'why support United if you don't live in Manchester' dogma. This really makes me laugh.. If your team like United, Liverpool, Arsenal (under Wenger), Real Madrid, Barcelona etc. had a history of playing fast, open, attacking, attractive football then your team would be followed world wide by people with no real geographical connection. I usually end this argument by saying "Who the f*** are you to tell me who I can and can't support, anyway?"

Just my 2p worth....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It spoilt the game for me, I was a neutral, wasn't a "wrong" decision though.

What's with the Rugby oiks chipping in with the holier than thou attitude? Did I imagine the recent Rugby Union recommended measures to reduce cheating in the gentlemans game?


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> .
> 
> 6) 'It's spoling the game'...'It's now a game for pansies'.... Well if you prefer 1970's type football buy some DVD's - There's a certain Leeds/Chelsea match you should enjoy.


Good post Barry, regarding the above comment, I don't think most people, especially armchair supporters realise just how fast the game is nowadays. Being at a game, it seems 5x as quick as it appears on TV, go from sitting in row "S" to pitch level and it's 5x as quick again, it's incredible. Football gets better and better, the "good old days" were sh1te in comparison.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> It spoilt the game for me, I was a neutral, wasn't a "wrong" decision though.
> 
> What's with the Rugby oiks chipping in with the holier than thou attitude? Did I imagine the recent Rugby Union recommended measures to reduce cheating in the gentlemans game?


Neither of 'the rugby oiks' chipped in with an 'holier than thou attitude' !


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

What I don't understand is why you are all going on about these second rate English teams when you should all be talking about......


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

My dad played at Hibs and Everton in the 60's. He was never booked in his career, and strongly believed in the beauty of the game and sportsmanship. I remember he came to see me play once (pub team!) and I cleaved a boy in half I'd been after for a few games, knackering his achilles.

I didn't know he was watching me, and when I came home he told me he'd been watching and was thoroughly disgusted and would never watch me play again!

Re: the card; if it's against the rules, that's it, never get the moaning after a decision.

Anyway, here's my dad at Tynecastle at the final of the cup in (I think) '63 (check the shin pads ans size of the ball)

He's front row, second left.


----------



## Benzowner (Nov 11, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> 5) If it had been a red shirted player who made the tackle and got sent off would you be so incensed over what you see an as injustice?..... Thought not....


The inconsistency of referees, Giggs did a blatant tackle from behind to stop advancement of a player, which should be an automatic yellow card, got nothing


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Surely we, as fans, should accept that refereeing is not an exact science. Things will go for and against you, we all know that. I just don't get the point in arguing or moaning about it afterwards.


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

My grandfather was a keen footie fan, took me a few times but I wasn't really into it. He used to say, when things got tough on the pitch "Football is a gentlemen's game played by ruffians and rugby is a ruffians' game played by gentlemen"


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Surely we, as fans, should accept that refereeing is not an exact science. Things will go for and against you, we all know that. I just don't get the point in arguing or moaning about it afterwards.


Yes Cammy, I like "wrong" and contentious decisons, look at this thread!  I'd hate to think that goal line technology was brought in, that'd open the doors to offside technology then foul technology, a slippery slope indeed. Before you know they game would be stopped whilst the adjuticator viewed the rewound footage, it's the human aspect with all it's deficiences that makes the game so exciting.

What gives the most pleasure? Joe Ledley heading the ball into the back of Rangers net or Rangers having a perfectly good goal disallowed? It's a toughie! :lol:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > Good job we can't swear on this forum... That ref was an embarrassment.
> ...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just read that back - wish I hadn't written in red, my eyes are goosed now!

A red card is a red card anyway.

4 match ban, end of saga.

Now we'll just take our frustrations out on Liverpool tonight.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

squareleg said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Two feet, studs up, ball or no ball, early bath..........end of
> ...


Skill my @rse.............. that's the funniest thing I've read for a fortnight :lol: :lol:

Two footed studs up lunge and the ball got caught between his feet on follow through, the picture can only be a split second after the tackle.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

would love to see citah win the league dude, i really would.....and saints and the hammers back up? wouldnt that be cool?


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

I've not seen any videos, but from the stills, two feet up, off the ground, I think you're asking for trouble..........


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

amh82 said:


> I've not seen any videos, but from the stills, two feet up, off the ground, I think you're asking for trouble..........


video in the first post


----------



## amh82 (Dec 5, 2011)

The video is blocked for me as I'm at work


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Jesus we look ******** tonight without the African players and with Silva injured.

And I think Savic has been taking tips from Kompany as well looking at those two challenges in the box.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thought of this thread as soon as I saw the challenge, far worse than Kompany's ......................I wanted Man City to win the PL, just for change really, but it is very funny indeed to see them imploding, mega "star" players resembling pub players and squabbling like kids. 

Mancini fumes


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Don't think the problem was just the studs showing . It was the scissor movement that along with the studs showing caused the red card. This had been brought to referees attention last season and they've been instructed to punish it. Think there have been two broken legs in the last 2 years from this type of tackle and if Nani hadn't jumped it would have been serious.

Lots about it online.

Alasdair


----------



## moggi1 (Oct 7, 2011)

Footballs gone soft.. If you'd come to the city ground when Stuart pearce was in his prime he'd make that sort of tackle two or three times in a game and if he took the player aswell all the better, made for a great game and really got the crowd going... Argh when football was a mans game how i miss it!!


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> Two feet, studs up, ball or no ball, early bath..........end of
> 
> As for Shrek, he was just making sure the ref hadn't missed it
> 
> :lol: :lol:


If that photograph had been taken any later he would have been taking his shower. Truth is the ref ruined the game with an appalling decision. I was about 30 feet away when it happened and nobody in the ground thought it was anything other than a good tackle including the little scouse snide who got into the refs ribs.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Barryboy said:


> A couple of points here that the bitter blues and ABU's out there haven't thought to mention....
> 
> 1) FIFA have decreed that the two footed tackle must be discouraged as it can be very dangerous - not always, true - not even most often, but it can be dangerous. The FA, following a directive from EUFA have instructed referees to interpret this type of tackle as deliberate dangerous play. Therefore the referee issued a red card. At the time of the offence the referee followed the instructions of his governing body - there's no question of 'interpretation'. Get over it.
> 
> ...


Of course nobody has the right to tell anyone from anywhere who they can and can't support. It's just sad that so many people from outside Manchester have to prop their egos up from a large distance. If they grew a pair they would find a team closer to home wherever that is. I see the 5 times worse tackle on a City player a few nights later went completely unpunished. Ah yes, our wonderful FA, holding up a beacon of fairness for the world. The FA that went snivelling to FIFA trying to get Rooney's ban overturned for booting someone up the **** when he lost the ball.


----------

